# Auslegung Motorschutz bei größerem FU



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2005)

hallo, 
danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort.
also, es ist eine ventilatorsteuerung (ein/aus) mit fester drehzahl.
der hat 30KW, aber wir haben eine 45KW FU.
wie muss der leitungsschutz gewählt werden bzw. welchen querschnitt muss ich verlegen ?? einmal zum FU???
und dann vom FU zum Motor???
muss ich noch jeweils ein netzschütz vor dem FU schalten, der mir bei not-aus alles dunkelschaltet? oder reicht es, wenn ich die reglerfreigabe wegnehme?


im anderen fall handelt es sich um einen 3KW motor mit einen 4KW FU.
hier die gleichen fragen?


wie lege ich den hauptschlater für den schaltschrank aus? 


danke, danke!!!


----------



## smoe (15 Januar 2005)

Bei den Lenze FU's ist normal immer eine Installationsanleitung dabei. Da steht alles drin. Zumindest Querschnitt und Sicherungsart primär. An diese Angaben würde ich mich halten. Wenn du denoch mit dem Querschnitt größer gehst, dann schau dir vorher die Klemmen am FU an. Lenze hat hier leider oft keine Reserven.

Wenn in der Anlage ein NOT-AUS vorhanden ist, brauchst du auch einen Netzschütz. Die Reglerfreigabe ist keine "sichere" Abschaltung.

Wenn du selber das alles realisieren sollst wäre etwas mehr Background in dieser Thematik nicht schlecht.

smoe


----------

